# Texas hill country weed



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

what is this?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

It looks very much like woolly nightshade (tobacco plant) but I wouldn't like to swear to it. There are many photos of varying shades of green leaves, and also berry and flowers so perhaps do a search. Highly invasive in poor soil but relatively easy to kill.


Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Finally found it. It is a Texas Poinsettia.

http://www.backyardnature.net/yucatan/wildpoin.htm


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)




----------

